# Narrowing down stallion choices for 2014 breeding



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Shoot meant to put this in the stallions/broodmare section... mods please feel free to move it to the right area


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing. 

Is Banderas an option? Hehe. I adore him.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Is Banderas an option? Hehe. I adore him.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I have been eyeing him. My coach loves him too lol. But they don't offer LFG on older mares :-(


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmm all very interesting.....I don't swing to the dark side of English anymore, so cannot offer you anything useful but a 'good luck' picking a sire:wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hmmm all very interesting.....I don't swing to the dark side of English anymore, so cannot offer you anything useful but a 'good luck' picking a sire:wink:


pfft well what use are you? Get outta my thread you western brat


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know how well known Come Back II is in eventing but he has thrown both fabulous Jumpers and Dressage horses - so I'm assuming that would translate to eventing as well. They are also quite leggy (17hh+ with a 26" dressage girth on a short flap saddle leggy). I know there is a Come Back stallion near you (as Come Back semen is no longer available in NA), if you are interested (very, very good temperament - unfortunately was injured as a young horse).
For reference, Ro (in my dp) is out of a Come Back mare. 

Good luck! I can't comment on any of the stallions you posted because I don't know their lineage well. But I really like the Come Back line...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I don't know how well known Come Back II is in eventing but he has thrown both fabulous Jumpers and Dressage horses - so I'm assuming that would translate to eventing as well. They are also quite leggy (17hh+ with a 26" dressage girth on a short flap saddle leggy). I know there is a Come Back stallion near you (as Come Back semen is no longer available in NA), if you are interested (very, very good temperament - unfortunately was injured as a young horse).
> For reference, Ro (in my dp) is out of a Come Back mare.
> 
> Good luck! I can't comment on any of the stallions you posted because I don't know their lineage well. But I really like the Come Back line...


Oooo *runs off to research* He is a Holsteiner correct? If he is the one I am currently looking at he is very drool worthy... I would think that a horse that is throwing foals that are successful in dressage and jumping it would carry over.

I just worry about adding to much warmblood blood in the mix where my mare is a Belgian WB/TB cross. She is very dainty though and light. I just wonder if having a heavier built stallion will take away from the endurance required for cross country.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Oooo *runs off to research* He is a Holsteiner correct? If he is the one I am currently looking at he is very drool worthy... I would think that a horse that is throwing foals that are successful in dressage and jumping it would carry over.
> 
> I just worry about adding to much warmblood blood in the mix where my mare is a Belgian WB/TB cross. She is very dainty though and light. I just wonder if having a heavier built stallion will take away from the endurance required for cross country.


The one I'm thinking of is not super heavy - just mailed you a link.

There's lots of Come Back blood on that website and I think they all have free jumping videos if you would like to take a look.

They're cool horses


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Of the four you posted, I like Mahattan for your mare. He's got a lovely front end to compensate for her not-so-hot front end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Oooo ooo, I just came across a BUCKSKIN warmblood stud. **runs to go find him again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I keep throwing the idea of this guy around too.... I really like Arts Aero, but I worry that I am blinded by his colour and big jump... Arts Aero (Premium Black Pinto Oldenburg Stallion by Art Deco)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Of the four you posted, I like Mahattan for your mare. He's got a lovely front end to compensate for her not-so-hot front end.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only thing that makes me hesitate about him is he is a bit of a chunky boy when I am looking for something lighter for eventing.

My mares sire was no small boy, so the bigger blood is there.










Buntspecht


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like the look of Manhattan. He has enough substance to make up for your mares lightness but not so much that you would end up with anything too heavy for eventing. he looks to have a good scopey jump in him
A well made TB with plenty of bone would work OK on her though and they do make the best eventers. Not sure whats out there and you need to look at their stock and their lineage to see if they might throw back to anything too flimsy
lovely mare btw


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I keep throwing the idea of this guy around too.... I really like Arts Aero, but I worry that I am blinded by his colour and big jump... Arts Aero (Premium Black Pinto Oldenburg Stallion by Art Deco)


I've known Samber offspring. Excellent character. AA also brings you 50% TB through his dam, and more plus a strong Trakehner line through Samber. Worth considering, IMO


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I like the look of Manhattan. He has enough substance to make up for your mares lightness but not so much that you would end up with anything too heavy for eventing. he looks to have a good scopey jump in him
> A well made TB with plenty of bone would work OK on her though and they do make the best eventers. Not sure whats out there and you need to look at their stock and their lineage to see if they might throw back to anything too flimsy
> lovely mare btw


Thank you jaydee. I am lucky enough that Kathy from Avalon is lovely to talk to and very honest as well as helpful, so I will talk to her about Manhattan. I have also talked to AFR's owner lots over the last few years. I love it when stallion owners will give you suggestions of other stallions outside their program that would compliment your mare for what you want. It speaks volumes about their credibility. If I don't breed her to AFR I will be on a hunt for one of his foals. I have been crushing on him for years now :rofl:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I've known Samber offspring. Excellent character. AA also brings you 50% TB through his dam, and more plus a strong Trakehner line through Samber. Worth considering, IMO


Hmm good to know... I know Arts Deco was pretty darn awesome and I have heard that Arts Areo carries those traits of his father. I have heard about Samber and that he was a lovely stallion as well.

I may have to short list him... I may bump Goldmaker down the list and put Arts Aero up in his place.

Decisions decisions... this is the last foal I will get out of my mare so I want to give myself the best odds I possibly can. This is not a breeding I am taking lightly.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

In these times, no breeding should be taken lightly. But I don't need to tell you that. 

If you can narrow it down to three stallions, I would start looking closely at what he needs to improve and closely check offspring to get an idea what he consistently produces. If you can double up on good points, that's great. 
Judging possible character/ temperament is getting hard if too much TB is thrown in on the dams sides. Stallions, at least European, especially German, ones, are being rated for character. Most mares are not. 

And then......hope that everything works out as planned.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just checked out Mannhattan. I like his looks, but see Furioso II up close. He made great sport horses, but some have a tendency to explode for no reason. Last one I saw, with him 4 generations down, did it too. Completely out of the blue, and nothing could be done other than just wait it out.
Not all Furi's are that way, but I've known a few.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Just checked out Mannhattan. I like his looks, but see Furioso II up close. He made great sport horses, but some have a tendency to explode for no reason. Last one I saw, with him 4 generations down, did it too. Completely out of the blue, and nothing could be done other than just wait it out.
> Not all Furi's are that way, but I've known a few.


This is why I am glad I posted here to get opinions. Knowing that, he is off the list. My mare has "moments" and I don't want to breed her to any stallion that has blood in his lines with horses that can possibly bring that trait out in her foal.

As it stands I am now narrowed down to AFR, Jamestown and Arts Aero. And Jamestown and Arts Aero are over taking AFR. But AFR is holding up there because I just love him. But I might end up sticking to my plans of just buying an AFR foal in the future. I love Art Aeros lines. He has some beautiful stallions in his lines that are known to be quiet and throw quality foals. Jamestown is known to throw quality as well and I love love love Selle Francais.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you see the El Dorado babies out of TB and Arab mares?......drool..........

I like the pinto better and better, the more I look at him. Not because of the color....I'm not a huge pinto fan. He's just a good horse.
Jamestown I find a bit coarse....my personal taste, tho.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Did you see the El Dorado babies out of TB and Arab mares?......drool..........
> 
> I like the pinto better and better, the more I look at him. Not because of the color....I'm not a huge pinto fan. He's just a good horse.
> Jamestown I find a bit coarse....my personal taste, tho.


I'm not 100% sold on El Dorado... however I do really like what Mirabeau and his offspring... but still leaning towards Arts Aero. Too many choices!! lol


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Now you've posted the pic of your mares sire I'm veering to good boned TB, I think you could end up with something too chunky for eventing if not, they have to have that ability to really stretch out to get out of trouble on the X Country phase and the TB is so good at doing that
We bred from a quite dainty 15.2 TB and every one of her foals was big boned and tall even the one by a 14.2 Welsh cob!!! The one by a TB stallion called Thethingaboutitis was about 17 hands when he finished growing. 
Now I am a fan of pintos!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Now you've posted the pic of your mares sire I'm veering to good boned TB, I think you could end up with something too chunky for eventing if not, they have to have that ability to really stretch out to get out of trouble on the X Country phase and the TB is so good at doing that
> We bred from a quite dainty 15.2 TB and every one of her foals was big boned and tall even the one by a 14.2 Welsh cob!!! The one by a TB stallion called Thethingaboutitis was about 17 hands when he finished growing.
> Now I am a fan of pintos!!!


I am sifting through Mirabeau and Arts Aero lingeage and there doesn't seem to be a lot heavy ancestors in either of their lines. I think AFR is a given as he is a race bed TB lol. 

It is so hard because I have to make sure this is the best breeding I could possibly do since it will be her last foal and I have big hopes for this foal. I know even the best breeding could give me a dud but I want to do the best I possibly can. 

Pictures of horses in Mirabeaus pedigree

Arts Aero's Ancestors


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I am sifting through Mirabeau and Arts Aero lingeage and there doesn't seem to be a lot heavy ancestors in either of their lines. I think AFR is a given as he is a race bed TB lol.
> 
> It is so hard because I have to make sure this is the best breeding I could possibly do since it will be her last foal and I have big hopes for this foal. I know even the best breeding could give me a dud but I want to do the best I possibly can.
> 
> ...


 I'm guilty of being put off by the Cremello colour - which I know is wrong but cant help it. That said even if I dismissed that I still like the Arts Aero horse better, he has that WOW factor for me, the Dutch WB are lighter anyway and doing so well in the top showjumping classes - no trouble with the big spreads. The TB blood seems to give horses that slightly brainless determination and guts to 'give it a go' that you need X Country


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Apologise if you already showed this video but it shows a really settled stallion and that's really important to have in an event horse that's going to be faced at fences that don't fall over when you hit them, they need courage but being out of control if they get too fizzed up is no fun


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I'm guilty of being put off by the Cremello colour - which I know is wrong but cant help it. That said even if I dismissed that I still like the Arts Aero horse better, he has that WOW factor for me, the Dutch WB are lighter anyway and doing so well in the top showjumping classes - no trouble with the big spreads. The TB blood seems to give horses that slightly brainless determination and guts to 'give it a go' that you need X Country


I am not a huge fan of Cremello either, trust me that is NOT what got me lol. But colour is the last thing on my list of what I am looking for. 

I truly love the look of Arts Aero, he has a big beautiful correct jump, he has a nice build, he comes from a line of level headed horses with great temperment. The only reason I didn't originally have him on my short list was because I felt a bit gun shy on the colour as I love Pinto warmbloods so I was scared that I was missing faults and only seeing colour :lol:

Now I just stumbled across this guy today and he hasn't been added to my list yet as I don't know anything about him and I am very weary of Trakheners for the simple fact they tend to be a bit explosive. But this guy doesn't look too bad Welcome to Emerald Acres Fine Trakehner Sport Horses Online! you have to click on "our horses" then Tatendrang and there are pics, videos, offspring etc listed.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> I keep throwing the idea of this guy around too.... I really like Arts Aero, but I worry that I am blinded by his colour and big jump... Arts Aero (Premium Black Pinto Oldenburg Stallion by Art Deco)


Sorry, NBE, I'm not a huge fan. His jump is ok but I don't find him to have scope that takes my breath away. The Spruce clip is not from a major class in the international ring, and while jumps are impressive, they're not gigantic. Clear, yes, but I didn't find that his jump wowed me.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Apologise if you already showed this video but it shows a really settled stallion and that's really important to have in an event horse that's going to be faced at fences that don't fall over when you hit them, they need courage but being out of control if they get too fizzed up is no fun
> Arts Aero Oldenburg Pinto Stallion. Ridden bareback! - YouTube


Oh I am loving how relaxed and quiet he is here.... I am loving him...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Sorry, NBE, I'm not a huge fan. His jump is ok but I don't find him to have scope that takes my breath away. The Spruce clip is not from a major class in the international ring, and while jumps are impressive, they're not gigantic. Clear, yes, but I didn't find that his jump wowed me.


Oh I know the class wasn't in the international ring. It was not a GP class lol. It does amuse me though when people are all "look my horse showed at Spruce!" when in reality all that means is you went to the facility and could have just plodded around a .90 course :lol:

What I love is his temperment and I admit I love his colour. I also am a big fan of Art Deco.

(Yes I know I just got done saying is I am not looking for colour but darn it I love his colouring lol)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I am not a huge fan of Cremello either, trust me that is NOT what got me lol. But colour is the last thing on my list of what I am looking for.
> 
> I truly love the look of Arts Aero, he has a big beautiful correct jump, he has a nice build, he comes from a line of level headed horses with great temperment. The only reason I didn't originally have him on my short list was because I felt a bit gun shy on the colour as I love Pinto warmbloods so I was scared that I was missing faults and only seeing colour :lol:
> 
> Now I just stumbled across this guy today and he hasn't been added to my list yet as I don't know anything about him and I am very weary of Trakheners for the simple fact they tend to be a bit explosive. But this guy doesn't look too bad Welcome to Emerald Acres Fine Trakehner Sport Horses Online! you have to click on "our horses" then Tatendrang and there are pics, videos, offspring etc listed.


O_O.....where did you find him????
Bad: seems to slightly toe out FL, but I can't tell if it's long feet, im on my cell and in the video he's the size of a cockroach;-)

Good: very elastic, lots of "Gummi ", means elastic, springy. Gummi is German for rubber.
enormous walk and therefore canter, very very nice trot, jumps willingly, eagerly and effortless, has 1000 legs, if needed. 
From what I see in his behaviour in this situation, he likes people, doesn't get worked up over anything, is brave and curious. 
I really like that he looks his age. 

Love love love what he has produced so far, especially with XX mares (XX stands for TB).

IMO, if you want an eventer, he's it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> O_O.....where did you find him????
> Bad: seems to slightly toe out FL, but I can't tell if it's long feet, im on my cell and in the video he's the size of a cockroach;-)
> 
> Good: very elastic, lots of "Gummi ", means elastic, springy. Gummi is German for rubber.
> ...


Haha I stumbled across him while lurking another forum. The more I look at him the more I like him. He is young but he seems to be doing very well and has some nice offspring so far. He has a beautiful jump, scope and movement. He is doing very well competing and seems very brave cross country.

I just worry about the trakhener brain that they can develope lol. But he is beautiful...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Do NOT worry about all the bad that's being said about Trakehner. If you like TB's, you won't have a problem. Those are " doing" horses, very intelligent, and don't take unfair treatment well. That's all there is to it. Keep them busy and be fair, and appreciate their brains, and you'll have a once- in-a- lifetime horse. 
Keep in mind what they were bred to do originally....war. To carry their rider over miles and miles of all kinds of terrain, through battle, not always eating and resting. You can't use an " idiot" horse for that. 
As I said, if you like TB's, and appreciate a good Arab, you'll love a Trakehner.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Do NOT worry about all the bad that's being said about Trakehner. If you like TB's, you won't have a problem. Those are " doing" horses, very intelligent, and don't take unfair treatment well. That's all there is to it. Keep them busy and be fair, and appreciate their brains, and you'll have a once- in-a- lifetime horse.
> Keep in mind what they were bred to do originally....war. To carry their rider over miles and miles of all kinds of terrain, through battle, not always eating and resting. You can't use an " idiot" horse for that.
> As I said, if you like TB's, and appreciate a good Arab, you'll love a Trakehner.


I know Trakehners are becoming more and more popular in the eventing world. I love TB's and while I am not an arab fan, I do appreciate their endurance.

I know Trakehners are very loyal and hard working horses. Which is what appeals to me.

Something to seriously consider... :think:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

They've been " the" eventer for a long time. At least in Europe. They are not as popular and well known, because they've never been mass produced. Selection is very very strict, influence from other breeds small. If a TB or Arab stallion is licensed for Trakehner, he's truly an outstanding individual. 
I remember some years ago, Trakehnerverband wouldn't license a stallion, can't remember his name. He was taken to ZfDP and sired one champion after another. Goes to show how tough they are with selection.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This is an Arab who was licensed for Trakehner. Gharib (Anter x Suhair)


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> Haha I have been eyeing him. My coach loves him too lol. But they don't offer LFG on older mares :-(


what? how old is "older"?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its hard to not get sucked in - or the opposite to a colour that you either love or hate!! When coloured horses first became the 'in thing' in the UK people were paying crazy money for pig ugly animals that they wouldn't have looked twice at if theyd been plain bay
The fences in eventing are actually not that big in comparison to showjumping at the same level - but they are intimidating in the X country when you know they wont roll off!!! A horse that's bold but calm and able to get out of a sticky situation is really more important than one that will go clear round a 5ft course showjumping. 
We used a trakhener stallion one year and we still say they were the best 2 we ever bred. Daisy went off to do dressage as she was never the sort to get her feet dirty but Spooky was sold to an eventing home - I lost touch with them both but they had the potential to do really well in the right hands. They were both attacked life head on and were so trainable, nothing ever seemed to phase them.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> I am not a huge fan of Cremello either, trust me that is NOT what got me lol. But colour is the last thing on my list of what I am looking for.


& Jaydee, why would you guys worry about disliking the cremello colour? it's not like you'll end up with a cremello baby!

NB - I can't give you the insight that others here can, but personally, AFR is my choice


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I know absolutely NOTHING about eventing or jumping or whatever it is you do:wink: But I DO know that the trainer I go to from time to time and her daughter, who are well respected in the dressage world (from what I've been told, lol) have both trained Art Deco babies.

I remember them saying that they had great personalities and a lot of brains. I remember watching her show one of the geldings, and DROOOLLL *wipes up the drool from the floor** His movement was just........WOW!!!

Just trying to help, lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> & Jaydee, why would you guys worry about disliking the cremello colour? it's not like you'll end up with a cremello baby!
> 
> NB - I can't give you the insight that others here can, but personally, AFR is my choice


I just don't find cremello appealing and when I look at a cremello I find myself noticing a lot of flaws that would cause a horse to be gelded should it have been a regular ol bay horse. 

I have a few stallions to seriously consider now. I will have to sit down with my coach and get her opinion. I am also going to have a chat with a lady in my area who breeds for event horses and get her opinion as well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> Oh I know the class wasn't in the international ring. It was not a GP class lol. It does amuse me though when people are all "look my horse showed at Spruce!" when in reality all that means is you went to the facility and could have just plodded around a .90 course :lol:
> 
> What I love is his temperment and I admit I love his colour. I also am a big fan of Art Deco.
> 
> (Yes I know I just got done saying is I am not looking for colour but darn it I love his colouring lol)


Totally guilty as charged - *embarrassed smiley* hahaha!! Totally a proud mom when Ronan plodded around his first ever show being Spruce. Teehee!! But yes I get what you're getting at. 
Personally I'm not a fan of mostly white paints (I know there's a term for it such as "double tovero splash something" but I'm paint-colours dumb) so that may be skewing my opinion as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Totally guilty as charged - *embarrassed smiley* hahaha!! Totally a proud mom when Ronan plodded around his first ever show being Spruce. Teehee!! But yes I get what you're getting at.
> Personally I'm not a fan of mostly white paints (I know there's a term for it such as "double tovero splash something" but I'm paint-colours dumb) so that may be skewing my opinion as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nothing to be embarrassed about! You are not trying to make it sound like your horse went and competed in the international ring and won lol. BIG difference :wink: Ronan did an awesome job for his first show being at Spruce. Its a very busy exciting atmosphere there. 

I am a fan of Pinto Warmbloods. I love them. Which is why I was scared to admit I loved him because I wasn't sure if I was blinded by his beauty and missing big flaws lol.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I think there should be a law that all stallions need to be photoshopped so they're all the same colour, before we can look at them and choose and THEN find out what their colours are. That way there'd be no colour bias  I had a hard time with that when I was researching - especially with the pinto colours because I generally really don't like tobiano patterns!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not into WB's at all, don't show English and wouldn't show at the level to require such an animal even if I did. So take anything I say with a large dose of salts. 

Before I'd worry about buying a stud fee to a really big WB, I'd be looking very hard at my abilities. Do I ride at a level that would require such an animal? For all their size, they can be very delicate animals and harder to keep on an even health keel than a more pedestrian breed. A friend of mine owns a Fredriksborg stallion who is gorgeous and sweet and could jump the moon. He developed a colic problem and ended up having to have 3 surgeries and can no longer jump. Huge, gorgeous fellow who could jump the moon at one time, now all he does is walk on the walker and breed a few mares that his owner has. For all their size, they can be very delicate, a lot more so than you would think. They can also be tough to handle, especially when scared. I might have liked to ride a WB when I was a kid, now I don't want to have to worry if I'll be strong enough to handle one if it gets out of line. 

Just some food for thought!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm not into WB's at all, don't show English and wouldn't show at the level to require such an animal even if I did. So take anything I say with a large dose of salts.
> 
> Before I'd worry about buying a stud fee to a really big WB, I'd be looking very hard at my abilities. Do I ride at a level that would require such an animal? For all their size, they can be very delicate animals and harder to keep on an even health keel than a more pedestrian breed. A friend of mine owns a Fredriksborg stallion who is gorgeous and sweet and could jump the moon. He developed a colic problem and ended up having to have 3 surgeries and can no longer jump. Huge, gorgeous fellow who could jump the moon at one time, now all he does is walk on the walker and breed a few mares that his owner has. For all their size, they can be very delicate, a lot more so than you would think. They can also be tough to handle, especially when scared. I might have liked to ride a WB when I was a kid, now I don't want to have to worry if I'll be strong enough to handle one if it gets out of line.
> 
> Just some food for thought!


I am not worried about that part of it. I have ridden higher levels and am breeding with hopes of getting a horse that will take me back to the higher levels. I am looking for something that could give me the potential to hopefuly get to the CCI* level.

I also want a horse that will be appealing to others should I have to sell(though I am hoping for a keeper that will help me get started with the program I want to develope)

This is why I have a lot on the line for this breeding. My mare has the breeding to give me what I want, now I need a stallion that can help make that happen.

Again I know the breeding is a gamble. I could have the two best horses in the world bred to each other and get a dud. 

But yes, I have ridden the hot headed high level competition horses so I know what I am getting into going for a big flashy stud


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> I am not worried about that part of it. I have ridden higher levels and am breeding with hopes of getting a horse that will take me back to the higher levels. I am looking for something that could give me the potential to hopefuly get to the CCI* level.
> 
> I also want a horse that will be appealing to others should I have to sell(though I am hoping for a keeper that will help me get started with the program I want to develope)
> 
> ...


OK!! If you're at that level, then you can have any stallion you want, being over faced is not likely.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OK!! If you're at that level, then you can have any stallion you want, being over faced is not likely.


Thanks! lol. If only I have the unlimited budget to go with it :rofl:

In all reality I would be content with a prelim or intermediate level eventer. Or should it end up being better made for jumpers, I would take it that route as well. I am fairly open and not devoted to one area. I love eventing and love jumpers. So I will take what I get. Though I would rather an eventer. But our eventing circuit here needs a kick in the rear because there isn't a whole lot going on right now. 

So seeing as I have ridden both, I am comfortable going either way.

Just as long as I don't end up with a peanut roller hunter... that is not okay with me. With my luck I would end up with a flashy dressage horse that I have no idea what to do with lol Then I will be giving Anebel a call offering her a horse haha


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a thought...do they give color guarantee with the pinto? Or at least reduced stud fee if foal isn't colored? If not, I'd take his pic, Photoshop away the pattern and have a really close look.

The Trakehner will give you an eventer, and if there are good movements and talent for dressage, you could just have the edge over another, less talented one;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Just a thought...do they give color guarantee with the pinto? Or at least reduced stud fee if foal isn't colored? If not, I'd take his pic, Photoshop away the pattern and have a really close look.
> 
> The Trakehner will give you an eventer, and if there are good movements and talent for dressage, you could just have the edge over another, less talented one;-)


 I would say no guarantee and I cant see why they'd give you a stud reduction unless they were 'selling' his semen to produce pinto's which I doubt they are
A UK friend of mine has just bought a mare by a stallion called Country Top Dollar and she's dark bay!!!
Country Farm Stud : Equine Performance Breeding Services : Equine Education Centre and Courses


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Now you guys have me heavily considering Trakehners. I have been talking with Kim Hunter from Twin Gates about breeding and i've been eyeing her stallion Tzigane *Pb* 

Our stallion: Tzigane 

Tzigane Photo Gallery - Eventing


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG Taz's head and neck would compliment my mares soooooooooooo well....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I am so lusting after that horse!!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I am so lusting after that horse!!!!


I am thinking I found THE horse... I can't see anything I don't like about him :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I am thinking I found THE horse... I can't see anything I don't like about him :shock:


 Nor me. And he's so lovely that I cant see how anything you bred from your mare to him could be anything but stunning. If that was me in the UK I'd be pretty certain that even if it didn't event it would have a great career in the show ring, dressage or jumping.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Nor me. And he's so lovely that I cant see how anything you bred from your mare to him could be anything but stunning. If that was me in the UK I'd be pretty certain that even if it didn't event it would have a great career in the show ring, dressage or jumping.


With her blood lines, his blood lines, her looks, his looks, her athletic ability and his athletic ability... if I didn't get a horse that could perform I would seriously wonder if I received the right semen :shock:

I am a bit biased but I think I have a pretty darn nice mare who is _very_ well bred. Yes her front end is a bit narrow and she is a tad toed in. But she has a trot to die for and a huge jump and a heart of gold. I am not blind to her faults but he would improve on her and then some. 

I am in love.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hard to understand with the music and all, but they did say" strong in type, perfectly set on neck and wonderful expression " 
That was Trakehner- only stallion presentation.

I have to admit, tho, I like the youngster better.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I want to cry. He is only available via frozen semen in the US


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Of course. He's in Germany. But that fact alone tells about his quality.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Of course. He's in Germany. But that fact alone tells about his quality.


It says loads about his quality.

I wonder what my SO is going to say when I tell him I want to put our wedding off so I can use the money for stud and vet fees :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He'll declare you nuts and will divorce you before you're even married......
BUT
If he'll let you, imagine all the possibilities.........
;-)


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> He'll declare you nuts and will divorce you before you're even married......
> BUT
> If he'll let you, imagine all the possibilities.........
> ;-)


Oh believe me... I am set on making this happen. If I can't work out a way to get Taz I am still going to look at Tate(the first Trakehner I shared).

I also have been half watching the new TK Michael Pollard has been competing with Halimey | chatsworthstud


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't want to get ahead of myself but I have been speaking with Taz's owner and there may very well be a plan in action for a breeding in the new year if mare vets clean for an AI breeding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am bubbling with excitement. My SO is on board for it, the stallion owner loves the potential this cross can bring and it is all coming together. The more I read about him and his offspring and the more I see pictures and videos. I can't find a reason to not go for this cross.

So as long as mare vets clear to do an AI breeding it is going to happen! *dances around*


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


I am just beyond excited for this! Like I wish it could happen right now! lol. It is going to be an expensive breeding with all the risks involved with frozen but omg!! However it is looking like he will be returning to the US in the fall so there could be a chance of fresh cooled. Which I would rather have.

His owner said she likes this cross as well, especially since I am breeding for an UL Event horse. I can't wait!!


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Honestly so excited for you, cant wait to see the foal. Gonna be a looker thats for sure. You have to keep me updated about this.. all the time!


----------

